# Tents Polyester Vs Nylon



## dtg

I've narrowed my search down to a Eureka Sunrise 9. The place I'm looking at has 2005 & 2006 Models. 2005 is $30 less than the 2006. The only difference in the two is weight and material. The 2006 is heavier and the floor is made from 4oz 210D Polyester w/ a coating, the 2005 is Nylon. The walls in the 2006 are 1.9 Polyester, but the 2005 is Nylon.

So in your honest opinion, which is the better material for a tent. Polyester or Nylon. My gut says get the cheaper one, but I figure I'm going to have this tent for the next 10-20 years and don't want to skimp out for $30


----------



## Ranger Ray

Nylon is a stronger material and makes a more structurally sound, durable shelter. Look at most tent makers that have both polyester and nylon and their nylons are always their top of the line.
Here is a link to maybe give you a little idea. Note they all talk about polyester being more UV resistant but nylon gives you better durability and by the time the UV starts taking its toll you will either be sleeping in hotels or will have bought a different one.
http://www.freemanriver.com/Camping_Tips/RVs_Tents/Tents/tent_characteristics.htm


----------



## dtg

See now here's the problem, I've read that almost verbatum, but it said that about Polyester. You'd think the heavier one would be more durable, wouldn't you?


----------



## enfield

The bottom line is that sunlight (UV) rots nylon. If you always pitch your tent in the shade, you probably won't notice a difference.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

I've had best luck with the nylon. I do pitch in the shade when ever possible but neither tent should be left up for long periods of time. I had read something about mold and the polyester which compromises the durability

I camp about 15 weekends a year minimum. I use a marmoot hoot 3. I've been using it for about 5 years now with not one single problem.

Best of luck with your purchase.


----------

